# Dictée vocale



## Intouchable (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
je viens présenter ma nouvelle App "Dictée vocale" dont voici le lien Itunes http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/dictee-vocale-sms-et-email/id492594590?mt=8

Avant la sortie de liPhone 4S, la reconnaissance vocale sur SmartPhone nétait pas très en vogue. Mais depuis la sortie du nouveau téléphone dApple, tout le monde veut goûter aux joies de Siri. Hélas celui-ci nest accessible que sur iPhone 4S, ce qui est assez compréhensible en soit, Siri étant largument de vente principal dApple pour son iPhone 4S.
D'où l'idée de créer cette appli.

merci pour vos commentaires et critiques


----------



## Tosay (2 Février 2012)

Comme par Hasard !!

J'ai acheté ton appli y'a quelques jours et j'en suis vraiment content 

Félicitations


----------



## Christiansen (2 Février 2012)

Moi aussi, j'en suis très content ! Il faut quand même rectifier les prénoms (Sibylle..), mais c'est bien fait et très utile, surtout quand on a des doigts patauds comme moi...


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2012)

Excellent logiciel. Acheté et satisfait.


----------



## mistik (2 Février 2012)

Je connaissais déjà Dragon dictation. J'ai néanmoins pour te donner un petit coup de pouce téléchargé ton application pour mon iPhone 4. 

I have a dream : avoir un assistant de type siri sur mon iP4 mais cela demeure un rêve ... mais sait-on jamais.


----------

